# Denmark Made 1:1 Replica of Itself in Minecraft.



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, you read that right. The Danish Geodata Agency decided to create a 1:1 replica of the entirety of Denmark, buildings and street lamps included. The map is approximately 1TB (yes, 1 terabyte) in size and contains approximately 4,000 billion bricks. You can "download Denmark" if you have the space from their website, and...I dunno, be Danish I guess.



> The Minecraft version of Denmark consists of about 4000 billion bricks. Simon Kokkendorf, an employee at the Danish Geodata Agency came up with the idea to use at as a teaching tool, and built it its surface area by incorporating the agency’s 3D elevation model into the game. Kokkendorf and his colleague Thorbjørn Nielsen then added more details like houses, lakes, rivers, lamp-posts, roads, and railways.


 
Sauce

EDIT: A quick edit, it appears the download site will let you choose a 10km square area in Denmark that you can download, so you don't need to grab the entire 1TB map, you can instead grab a city or some other area.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 26, 2014)

what a show off and waste of resources.

I would accept it if it were generated on the fly eg. map to minecraft but a direct download of 1TB is just... extravagant.

Still nice work.


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2014)

I've always thought of the scandinavian were smart, wise, bright people...... know I will always think of them as fucking losers...




in all seriousness what a waste of the tax payers money.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 27, 2014)

most likely is was made with extra tools like mcedit and other tools like worldedit


----------



## TimKatheteStadle (Apr 27, 2014)

I think this is great! Really impressive and interesting


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 27, 2014)

So that's where our taxes are going...


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 27, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> So that's where our taxes are going...


How are your Australian tax dollars going to Denmark?


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 27, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> How are your Australian tax dollars going to Denmark?


----------



## redact (Apr 27, 2014)

>4000 billion

.... this hurt too much to read


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 27, 2014)

So it's two guys using an already built elevation model to generate a world, then tweaking it so it includes the finer details in order to create the largest 3D map ever?

That's actually very fucking nice. And to those complaining on Denmark's wasted tax money...just exactly how useful is your own work compared to that?


Christ...I've visited museums/theme park about models of Antwerp or Europe (picture google mini Europe to see) that ALSO took a lot of time, effort and "wasted tax dollars euro's". This is project just DWARFS all that effort. And rather than praising it for being a prime example on how games actually benefit society, you criticize it because you fail to see the potential.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 27, 2014)

I find this really cool. If I had the space I'd download it haha


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 27, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> rather than praising it for being a prime example on how games actually benefit society, you criticize it because you fail to see the potential.


 

I'm impressed with the work, although from day 1 I have never seen the point of minecraft. :-P


----------



## Arras (Apr 27, 2014)

Flame said:


> I've always thought of the scandinavian were smart, wise, bright people...... know I will always think of them as fucking losers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [...]came up with the idea to use it as a teaching tool[...]


----------



## migles (Apr 27, 2014)

i hope Denmark got lots of HDD factories, this would be such nice excuse idea for sell some +2TB hdds


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2014)

Now they need to take that map, and recreate it in LEGO


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2014)

Whats with all the people hating on Denmark?
Denmark and Sweden are quite big on arty things and when it comes to something new or untried they have a "sounds so crazy it could work! Lets do it!" attitude.


----------



## migles (Apr 27, 2014)

Tattorack said:


> Whats with all the people hating on Denmark?
> Denmark and Sweden are quite big on arty things and when it comes to something new or untried they have a "sounds so crazy it could work! Lets do it!" attitude.


 
who doesn't love denmark girls? >:C


----------



## air2004 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would download it if I had the space , my son would love this .


----------



## Kamiyama (Apr 27, 2014)

Now we only need Creepers as the citizens at 1:1 scale.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2014)

I mean, I'm not really doing much with my 2TB NAS, though I certainly wouldn't be generating a Dynmap render for Denmark... though... no, don't, don't let me do this... okay, who wants to do Denmark: SMP edition with me?


----------



## Boy12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait a sec, gotta download this before i leave for work...


----------



## cracker (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know exactly how big a "1:1 scale" means per block? The game isn't exactly proportioned right if you go by the characters compared to the blocks (height = width x 2). Going by a rough average height of males in the US, each block is ~2.9ft cubed.

This is an overly-zealous project but still cool. I just hope they didn't pour more than 4 figures into this.


----------



## Arras (Apr 27, 2014)

cracker said:


> Does anyone know exactly how big a "1:1 scale" means per block? The game isn't exactly proportioned right if you go by the characters compared to the blocks (height = width x 2). Going by a rough average height of males in the US, each block is ~2.9ft cubed.
> 
> This is an overly-zealous project but still cool. I just hope they didn't pour more than 4 figures into this.


I think generally one block is about 1x1x1m.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 27, 2014)

Props to the guy who made a replica of Den in Minecraft but I've never found what's so interesting about it, I tried the game but it didn't hold me for too long.

One would say it's a game that never ends and creativity is unlimited which sounds awesome both of these things although when I gave it a shot, it wasn't just my type of game.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> I think generally one block is about 1x1x1m.


This. Notch says the surface of one block is one square meter, and blocks are cubic.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 27, 2014)

So now that the original Denmark is completely obsolete, I wonder what they're going to do with it. Just leave it be? Put it up for sale on the Den market? Turn it into an international park? How about the world's largest petting zoo?

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So now that the original Denmark is completely obsolete, I wonder what they're going to do with it. Turn it into an international park?


Denmark, Denmark?


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> most likely is was made with extra tools like mcedit and other tools like worldedit


 
I just though of some guy who got hired to do just this and was paid by hourly wages and that employer isn't aware of that kind of tools


----------



## nonameboy (Apr 27, 2014)

ma last gf was from denmark so I say nice work


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 27, 2014)

1TB, that'll take DAYS to download.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> 1TB, that'll take DAYS to download.


 
I'd have a $700 internet bill :/

That's because I have a 500GB limit, I pay a dollar for each subsequent GB, plus the other things on the account (Phone and TV).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2014)

I was just checking out the download site I linked to in the OP, and it appears you can download various chunks of the map instead of the entire thing at once. They give you a 10km square area that you can download at a time, so if anyone is interested in just grabbing a couple cities or something it would end up being a lot quicker


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> Denmark, Denmark?



.....


Blocks all the way down?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 27, 2014)

What have the fools done!!? They've given anti-Danish terrorists all the tools they need to plan and simulate bombings.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2014)

Depravo said:


> What have the fools done!!? They've given anti-Danish terrorists all the tools they need to plan and simulate bombings.


Nope, not true, Danish people think rather "outside the box".
Minecraft can make things only with boxes.

I know The Box Ghost will worship this project though XD


----------



## Arras (Apr 27, 2014)

Depravo said:


> What have the fools done!!? They've given anti-Danish terrorists all the tools they need to plan and simulate bombings.


They thought about that: 





> You can also tear stuff down, but you can’t blow the whole place to smithereens with dynamite. The ability to use that item has been removed.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> They thought about that:


Just install better TNT mods


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 27, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> 1TB, that'll take DAYS to download.


The hell kind of internet do you have!? If my connection were solely dedicated to downloading the entire map 24/7, it would take over 5 *weeks* to complete!
_And that's with my recently upgraded net!_


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 27, 2014)

Fishaman P said:


> The hell kind of internet do you have!? If my connection were solely dedicated to downloading the entire map 24/7, it would take over 5 *weeks* to complete!
> _And that's with my recently upgraded net!_


Some pretty fast internet. I still cannot find the download. http://i.imgur.com/pNsFwCF.jpg


----------



## moerik (Apr 27, 2014)

1,000,000,000 kb, and with my download speed of 300kb/s, it would take me, mathematically; 5 weeks, 3 days, 13 hours, 55 minutes and 34 seconds.
My ISP would hire a hit-man to get me for that.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 27, 2014)

If the download calculator is right. It would take me 122:10:04, which is 5 days, 10 minutes and 4 seconds. No internet cap.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2014)

If the download speed is uncapped and there are no interruptions or slowdowns I'd be looking at about 40 hours continuously for it to complete on 60 Mb/s


----------



## Lestworth (Apr 27, 2014)

When can we expect Denmark to download their consciousness into the city so they can truly ascend.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 27, 2014)

Even if i had the space for the full map it would take way to long to download it.


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 27, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> I'd have a $700 internet bill :/
> 
> That's because I have a 500GB limit, I pay a dollar for each subsequent GB, plus the other things on the account (Phone and TV).


 
That's the worst kind of internet there is and should be illegal. In here we have literally unlimited 3G connections available (fucking 3G!), some operators have decided to put transfer limits but after the limit you are just prioritized lowest possible instead of asking for more money. With wireless connections it's understandable as more users means everyone gets laggy connection but if you are using wired one at least I would be super mad. 500GB isn't enough at all in month.

And I'm also reading how much time people would have to spend to download it - I would download it with internet designed for mobile phones under 2 days (if it downloaded little over avarage speed whole time)! How shitty internet connections people have?


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2014)

moerik said:


> 1,000,000,000 kb, and with my download speed of 300kb/s, it would take me, mathematically; 5 weeks, 3 days, 13 hours, 55 minutes and 34 seconds.
> My ISP would hire a hit-man to get me for that.


All I can say; Good luck! XD


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 27, 2014)

That's fucking amazing. I wonder how long it took them to build this.


----------



## coolmario (Apr 28, 2014)

How much space would one of the U.S. be?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> That's the worst kind of internet there is and should be illegal. In here we have literally unlimited 3G connections available (fucking 3G!), some operators have decided to put transfer limits but after the limit you are just prioritized lowest possible instead of asking for more money. With wireless connections it's understandable as more users means everyone gets laggy connection but if you are using wired one at least I would be super mad. 500GB isn't enough at all in month.
> 
> And I'm also reading how much time people would have to spend to download it - I would download it with internet designed for mobile phones under 2 days (if it downloaded little over avarage speed whole time)! How shitty internet connections people have?


 
I'm on 40Mb/s, though. The lowest, 20, has no cap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

Denmark
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/da.html
Area:

total: 43,094 sq km

USA
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/us.html
Area:

total: 9,826,675 sq km

Or about 228 times larger.

However having driven into LA and driven through a few of the more agricultural states that might be a tad lower as you could afford to copy and paste a few times. Take into account height variations though and it might even out a bit.


----------



## HNKii (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe one day we'll really have the entire globe created on Mincraft!!!!


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 28, 2014)

Next up: Planet Earth.

How else are we going to get out and explore the world?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> That's the worst kind of internet there is and should be illegal. In here we have literally unlimited 3G connections available (fucking 3G!), some operators have decided to put transfer limits but after the limit you are just prioritized lowest possible instead of asking for more money. With wireless connections it's understandable as more users means everyone gets laggy connection but if you are using wired one at least I would be super mad. 500GB isn't enough at all in month.
> 
> And I'm also reading how much time people would have to spend to download it - I would download it with internet designed for mobile phones under 2 days (if it downloaded little over avarage speed whole time)! How shitty internet connections people have?


 

My connection would take 446.4 hours, which is 18.6 days, and a day is approx. 86,400 seconds (60 seconds x 60 minutes x 24 hours), that would be....oh, only 1,607,040 seconds. No thanks


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 28, 2014)

Ooooookay? This is a useless waste of space that could be used for ISOs pr0n stuff


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Next up: Planet Earth.
> 
> How else are we going to get out and explore the world?



http://xkcd.com/1169/ ?

I mean sometimes there are even pokemon, treasure maps and dragon quest.

Edit. Forgot to also say "kids today"... back in my day if we were getting a large file you split that up between a bunch of you and ferried it around on discs so you could all make the complete version.


----------



## BvanBart (Apr 28, 2014)

Meh... all these computer generated maps do not impress me at all. When people build stuff block for block... thats an achievement!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> Meh... all these computer generated maps do not impress me at all. When people build stuff block for block... thats an achievement!



*cracks neck*

One universe in cube form.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2014)

Conspiracy theory 1: Denmark are planning to digitize their countries' citizens into Minecraft-Denmark.​They're planning to REALLY live in the PC master race​


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> .....
> *LEGOLAND*
> 
> Blocks all the way down?



Ah, the old scale model of your own house problem. They could make the first level using these things, and a second level could be achieved by building atom by atom, but that way madness lies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2014)

I saw a film about that once. Was a good film actually.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0383028/


Edit. 60 posts and not a single Danish person had replied.....


----------



## LeSnake (Apr 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Edit. 60 posts and not a single Danish person had replied.....


 

Then I'll gladly be the first!


----------



## Youkai (Apr 28, 2014)

They should do this for Skyrim XD

have the dragonborn walk around in Denmark and help them overcome ... well ... umm ... yeah something bad ... XD

with a "good" graphic I think this would be awesome as you really could just walk around and see parts of the world that maybe you would have never seen except from television maybe.



( just thinking back before my first Japan holliday I was using google street view some days it was so awesome to see all this even thought street view feels very limited and clunky in my opinion)


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 28, 2014)

I bet that none will find a tropical biome on this 1TB map


----------



## megaexplosion (Apr 29, 2014)

This is really interesting. It makes me feel like Minecraft can have this whole other aspect to it. I mean, being 1:1 this map could illustrate Denmark as accurately as the Minecraft engine allowed. I do realize that Denmark is relatively small compared to some other nations and countries but do this with other countries/cities and we could have a very interesting and fun, albeit limited, way to explore foreign lands that we could maybe not usually travel to. It definitely must give a more immersive experience that things like Google maps and others of that nature can at the moment.


----------



## pwsincd (May 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27308555   oops


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

This is such a waste, you could originally get Minecraft for a small price?


----------



## pwsincd (May 11, 2014)

A waste of what ?


----------

